# Who has the nastiest "Cauliflower Ears"



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think it has to be Randy Couture or Dan Henderson

Who do you think


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Randy Couture has to have them.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

This is kind of off topic, but is it possible to get cauliflower ear "removed", or whatever you would call getting it fixed? Someone told me it was and I didn't believe him because so many people have it, but would probably just get it removed if they could.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Mitsuhiro Ishida, seriously... the guy's ears look like Frieza's from Dragonball Z.


















Seriously, these pics don't do them justice. Check out his fight with Gomi and see what I mean for yourselves!


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

well it comes from having fluid buildup in the ears from rubbing, the problem is if you keep having that happen it turns solid basically. so early on ya, but then later no, and if you keep having it not really... at least thats what ive heard.


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

Randy.


----------



## harr3929 (Jan 24, 2007)

you can drain cauliflower ear w/ a syringe but there is only so much that u can drain, and if u wrestle enough (your ears rub on the mat) it gets to a point where there is too much to drain


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

*Jesus, how could I forget!?*

Sakuraba!!


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

It's still a badge of honor to these guys.
Get beat in the head that much and not give up??
Testicles. Big freakin elephant balls.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

First name I thought of was Kazushi Sakuraba


----------



## zenmar22 (Oct 23, 2006)

Randy coutures ear looks nasty. But i think hendos ears plus the way he looks <bad ass> makes him more intimidating than saku or randy.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> This is kind of off topic, but is it possible to get cauliflower ear "removed", or whatever you would call getting it fixed? Someone told me it was and I didn't believe him because so many people have it, but would probably just get it removed if they could.


 The fluid build-up is only initial. Because of the buildup, the cartilege is seperated from the perichondrium, and die. Once the cartilege is dead, there's nothing you can do for it. If you get a bruise or swelling in your ear, a doc can drain it in hopes that you'll be OK.

I've heard of at least one doc who specializes in it who will drain the ear, fill it with some type of steroid (not THAT kind) for a few minutes, drain that, press and clamp the ear, then "cast" it with tape to keep the tissue layers together. Supposedly it works pretty well.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Randy's are bad and i seem to remember mark colemans being pretty bad aswell.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Randy's ears are pretty sick,looks like an unborn fetus stuck to the side of his head.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Randy's ears are pretty bad, its so bad that they don't even look like ears anymore.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

yep going with the crowd on this one randys get my vote


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Def Randy Couture!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Couture has the worst looking ones, but Saku has worn guards for his in the past. The've bled in fights before as well. This thread always gets made every so often.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Dont forget Lindland.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think rany coutures left ear is nightmare!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 3, 2007)

Seth Petrazelli has some pretty nasty ones himself.


----------



## judokajapan (Jan 23, 2007)

*question*

so if you get them cauliflower ears from a lot of rubbing, why do some fighters not have them? Fedor doesnt have them and he has definitely done a lot of wrestling in his career.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

judokajapan said:


> so if you get them cauliflower ears from a lot of rubbing, why do some fighters not have them? Fedor doesnt have them and he has definitely done a lot of wrestling in his career.


Probably because Fedor's never been knee'd in the ears or been in the position where his ears were getting rubbed for very long?


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Are you guys sayin that fighters are stuck with these gross ears forever? Or just as long as they continue to fight?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

gwabblesore said:



> Are you guys sayin that fighters are stuck with these gross ears forever? Or just as long as they continue to fight?


They'll be fine, once they take cauliflower out of their diets.


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 2, 2007)

does any1 have a picture in mind of randy's ears that they could post? i looked around and couldnt find any close ups of him. 

is cauliflower ear from bacteria on the mat like how wrestlers get ringworm from the mat or does it just come from getting hit in the ear?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

funkymunky said:


> does any1 have a picture in mind of randy's ears that they could post? i looked around and couldnt find any close ups of him.
> 
> is cauliflower ear from bacteria on the mat like how wrestlers get ringworm from the mat or does it just come from getting hit in the ear?


It's caused from rubbing on the mat and getting hit.









That's all I could find..


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Seth Petrazelli has some pretty nasty ones himself.


That one ear after the Imes fight on TUF 2 was really, really nasty. Seriously, it was unreal looking.

Couture's ears are magnificent.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Randear


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

this thread reminds me of a gory story. i was watching a boxing match sometime in the last year. One dude's ear was really swelling throughout the fight and he was getting the crap kicked out of him. At some point they had to stop the fight because the ear was literally about to fall off of his head. It was just hanging on by a thread. Truely one of the grossest things i have ever seen. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Cauliflower ear*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cauliflower ear or hematoma auris or perichondrial hematoma is a condition common among wrestlers, rugby players, mixed martial artists, and boxers. If the external portion of the ear suffers a blow, a blood clot or other fluid may collect under the perichondrium. This separates the cartilage from the overlying perichondrium that is its source of nutrients, causing the cartilage to die. When this happens, the outer ear becomes permanently swollen and deformed, thus resembling a Cauliflower.

Headgear that protects the ears is worn in many martial arts and contact sports to help prevent this condition.

*Treatment*

When fluid collection in the outer ear occurs, it is important to contact a doctor immediately and have it treated. The doctor will evacuate the fluid and apply a compressing tie to the outer ear to reconnect the perichondrium and the cartilage. The compressing tie must be left in place for some time, generally 10 days, to prevent the fluid from building up again. The outer ear is prone to infections, so antibiotics are usually prescribed. If the pressure is left alone without medical intervention, the ear can suffer very serious damage. Pressure can build up and eventually rupture the ear drum. When this occurs, the ear may further wrinkle, and can become slightly pale; hence the common term 'Cauliflower Ear'. Should the ear drum rupture, the only treatment option is to heal the existing wound with stiches. Even with treatment, significant hearing loss may occur. Today, cosmetic procedures are available which can greatly improve the appearance of the ear, even though internal damage will persist.

*and more...*

The technical name for this condition is perichondral hematoma.

It is caused by sudden blunt trauma to the ear when a hand, foot, head or even the wrestling mat comes in contact with the ear. There is separation of the tissue planes of the ear. This space fills with blood from ruptured capillaries.

The pressure created by this hematoma is painful and the swelling is unsightly. Uncorrected, ( though considered a badge of honor by many in our sport!), the hematoma turns to scar tissue and calcifies. The calcium is an irritant and calcium has been associated with cancer in later life.

The procedure performed in this office, taught to me by the legendary Dr. Bob Fallot, is as follows:

1. Needle aspiration of the fluid.
2. Infusion of a steroid into the evacuated space ( to further reduce capillary bleeding) for 1 minute.
4. Aspiration ( removal ) of steroid.
5. Clamping ( to promote hemostasis - to help stop further bleeding ).
6. “Casting” of the ear tightly held in place with tape ( to prevent re-accumulation of blood into the space.

The ear is rechecked every 4 days ( until healed ) and the procedure repeated as necessary.

Recognize that due to the repetitive traumas in our sport, the potential for re-accumulation of blood is great. The best time to fix an ear is as soon as possible; but there is a several day window to do the procedure.

The longer time elapses, the greater the potential for scarring and calcification. ( I have a small cauliflower ear from my free-styling days in college that has calcified due to non-treatment.

This injury is practically completely preventable by wearing headgear. Traditionally, head gears are worn in matches and in most live wrestling. The majority of ears I’ve fixed have been due to non-live wrestling drills in practice and free styling. Headgear should be worn whenever working with a partner. Prevention of Cauliflower Ear is the easiest, least painful and best route by far.


----------



## kd2007 (Mar 17, 2007)

Off topic but this one is a dousey - "come on pop it for me"


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

kd2007 said:


> View attachment 463
> Off topic but this one is a dousey - "come on pop it for me"



By God that looks painful huh?


----------



## jar211 (Aug 14, 2007)

*There is cauliflower ear treatment*

I'm a 30-year-old blue belt with 1 year of training...with several fun injuries. My most recent injury was a case of the cauliflower ear. Now, I've never had cauliflower ear, and I was pretty pissed that I ended up with this thing that jacks your ear up. I checked all over the Internet for a solution. The only thing that was listed as a treatment was ice, fluid drainage, and cosmetic surgery So, I went to the doctor and had it drained...twice. It still came back. I was determined to not end up with BJ Penn ears. I sure wasn't about to drain it again, so I looked to my voodoo doctor to hook me up. He's been able to do some pretty amazing things in the past that regular doctors can't duplicate.

So, he gave me some natural oils and some clear rub and told me to put on my ear front and back. Within three days the swelling was completely gone at it hasn't returned (though I would get it again if my ears get jacked by some guy).

I'm looking for some guys who want to try out the cure and take some before, during, and after photos. Anyone interested? Please reply. This does not work if your ears are already jacked up and hardened.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

kd2007 said:


> View attachment 463
> Off topic but this one is a dousey - "come on pop it for me"


wow and I thought some of the other fighters had it bad


----------

